# Where are you?



## suneye (Jul 26, 2017)

Listening to the rain on the roof waiting for the kettle to boil.  We are somewhere near Bristol would love to see where you are. And if someone wants to tell me how to get the photos the right way round please do.
t


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 26, 2017)

You don`t need any help with the photos they are the right way round    :rolleyes2:


----------



## The laird (Jul 26, 2017)

In my bed no pics available


----------



## suneye (Jul 26, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> You don`t need any help with the photos they are the right way round    :rolleyes2:



Ha ha I know first time I didn't even try turning them! Tried many times to put a avatar thingy and it's always AOT


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 26, 2017)

Ghent.  But where is that in Bristol?  We 'live' there and I don't recognise it.


----------



## suneye (Jul 26, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Ghent.  But where is that in Bristol?  We 'live' there and I don't recognise it.


Between Bristol and western supermare


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 26, 2017)

Morrisons car park Warrington and it is absolutely peeing it down


----------



## BessieBambi (Jul 26, 2017)

helen262 said:


> Morrisons car park Warrington and it is absolutely peeing it down



It certainly is! If I got out of bed I could give you a wave! But think I'll stay here for now!


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 26, 2017)

Stratford upon Avon and it's raining here to


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 26, 2017)

Sitting here drinking coffee and eating nice toast with marmalade,did not know about rain until i looked out  window and its chucking down.:scared:im taking van for rolling rd brake test today at the garage i used to work in (freebe)so hope to get through test on fri morning,will tape £20 in bag under van for tester,i wish.


----------



## n brown (Jul 26, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Ghent.  But where is that in Bristol?  We 'live' there and I don't recognise it.


 looks like the view from Poets Walk in Clevedon


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 26, 2017)

suneye said:


> Ha ha I know first time I didn't even try turning them! Tried many times to put a avatar thingy and it's always AOT





Don`t worry about it, photos have a mind of their own on this site and end up which ever way they want to depending on wind direction   :scared:

Avatar, go to *Settings* > *Edit Avatar *> *Option 2 * > *Choose File*  and then choose your photo or image and *Open*.

Don`t forget to *Save Changes* bottom right.

Good luck   :wave:


----------



## exwindsurfer (Jul 26, 2017)

We are sitting in the van on a campsite in Cononley near Skipton and yes it's raining lol.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 26, 2017)

We are at the Cefn Coch Inn c&cc cl mid Wales what a fab pub great food very friendly owners and staff food is great and reasonably priced the views are stunning and the 5 baby foals that played in the field next to us all day and all night with their mums watching over then was just a great added extra and yes it's chucked it down all night and still is.


AUSTRALIAN photos so Rik and Toni can view lol


----------



## royh28 (Jul 26, 2017)

*Where are you*

Unfortunately we are at home looking after the grandkids, watching the rain through the kitchen window.

Enjoy, from Pauline and Roy. :boat:


----------



## Debs (Jul 26, 2017)

Sat at home watching the monsoon, off on a rally tomorrow:scared:got no waders, just leaky welly's.....fun fun fun:dog:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 26, 2017)

Where abouts Trev just in case I am passing

Alf




trevskoda said:


> Sitting here drinking coffee and eating nice toast with marmalade,did not know about rain until i looked out  window and its chucking down.:scared:im taking van for rolling rd brake test today at the garage i used to work in (freebe)so hope to get through test on fri morning,will tape £20 in bag under van for tester,i wish.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 26, 2017)

On a farm ,near Holmes Chapel, Cheshire.
Peeing it down.
The farmer sends for us when he's short of rainfall.
Our work here is done.
Dentist and hospital appointment later today.
In the light of the weather forecast, we're looking for some hard standing,for the next few days.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 26, 2017)

Far from the madding crowd in Dumfries and Galloway.


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 26, 2017)

At home... temporarily gounded  Roll on Druridge!


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 26, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 56133View attachment 56134View attachment 56135View attachment 56136
> 
> We are at the Cefn Coch Inn c&cc cl mid Wales what a fab pub great food very friendly owners and staff food is great and reasonably priced the views are stunning and the 5 baby foals that played in the field next to us all day and all night with their mums watching over then was just a great added extra and yes it's chucked it down all night and still is.
> 
> ...



Normal views after a night on the vodka.


----------



## suneye (Jul 26, 2017)

n brown said:


> looks like the view from Poets Walk in Clevedon



It's near a priory called wood spring and we walked (in the sunshine) to sand point this morning this place isn't named on the map.


----------



## Makzine (Jul 26, 2017)

At home but not raining here just a bit dull.  :wave:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 26, 2017)

Arrived home at lunchtime from the lakes.
Supplies replenished, quick clean out, washing settee throws and dog bed then all ready for my 2 week Scotland trip commencing Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 26, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> At home... temporarily gounded  Roll on Druridge!



Ditto, not the temporarily grounded bit, just the roll on Druridge bit.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 26, 2017)

Now at lake Vyrnwy.


----------



## harrow (Jul 26, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Sitting here drinking coffee and eating nice toast with marmalade,did not know about rain until i looked out  window and its chucking down.:scared:im taking van for rolling rd brake test today at the garage i used to work in (freebe)so hope to get through test on fri morning,will tape £20 in bag under van for tester,i wish.


Trev, I believe you have a "government test centres" in NI.

The trouble with mot testing over here is most of the time garages are trying to invent extra repairs.

Good luck with your test on Friday !

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## yorkieowl (Jul 26, 2017)

Yup were at home this week too, which I'm quite enjoying.


----------



## Herman (Jul 26, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Ghent.  But where is that in Bristol?  We 'live' there and I don't recognise it.



Can you recommend a stop over in Ghent as we will be there next week armed with the Aires book and park 4 night
 on the phone.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 26, 2017)

harrow said:


> Trev, I believe you have a "government test centres" in NI.
> 
> The trouble with mot testing over here is most of the time garages are trying to invent extra repairs.
> 
> ...



Yes but tuff im told ,have to be gov run here or the boys would be at there work in garages with back handers and passes for the mafia.
Yes always thought silly garages doing it as im sure make work for themselves,wifes cousin ran a centre in plymouth a few years back .


----------



## n brown (Jul 26, 2017)

just because it's run by the govt doesn't make it any harder to get a bent ticket.


----------



## eddyt (Jul 26, 2017)

hi
   round here there are garages who give a free re-test even if you take it
  away for repairs. so no incentive to fabricate work. the government run
  ones are full of self important burocratic little hitlers who will fail it on stupid
  things with no free re-test.


----------



## harrow (Jul 27, 2017)

eddyt said:


> hi
> round here there are garages who give a free re-test even if you take it
> away for repairs. so no incentive to fabricate work. the government run
> ones are full of self important burocratic little hitlers who will fail it on stupid
> things with no free re-test.



I used to use a "government mot test" centre at Hendon very near the RAF museum.

It used to take 3 chaps in white dust coats, the guy under the car used to have a microphone to speak into a public address system to give instructions to the guy in the car rocking the steering, working the brakes etc.

BUT this was 40 years ago when I was running a hot rod, also doing all the mechanical work.

BUT they were fair there was no bias, they knew their job.

I would prefer to go for a mot where they do not do repairs, in commercial garages there is pressure on the "tester" to provide repair work for the workshop.

Back on subject, I will be shopping from home today.

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 27, 2017)

Now in Fillongley near coventry for a funeral for a fellow motorhomer not a member on here 
RIP Iain cambell


----------



## ian1950 (Jul 27, 2017)

Stuck at home  all outings in the ghost off until eyes are sorted. Think I should change my avatar to mister Magoo :idea-007:


----------



## john1974 (Jul 27, 2017)

I was making 30 trips to Gatwick N and S on min wage, chances are if you go on hols from there you may even meet me!  

today I am sitting at home with test match special. weather windy and cloudy with rain forecast..


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 27, 2017)

Sadly back home now after another long play out in the van on the whole a fab time with a few boring days chucked in for good measure, 32 bites including 4 horsefly bites that still hurt a week later been to some brilliant locations with stunning views and good company roll on my next adventure.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 27, 2017)

Still enjoying Dumfries and Galloway, another nice spot.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 27, 2017)

*Se roi*

Near Waterford
Very very windy but clear and dry
Kilmurrin cove to be precise
52.139958, -7.319196


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 27, 2017)

*Ghent aire*



Herman said:


> Can you recommend a stop over in Ghent as we will be there next week armed with the Aires book and park 4 night
> on the phone.



We enjoyed Ghent.  Stayed 2 nights at car park with permitted parking for motorhomes.  Free.  No services.  51.045569. 3.702761.  About a 25 min walk to the historic centre.  You can pay for a walking tour, but the TIC has super small sized guides with info about all the buildings and a suggested walking route.

Other places we stayed are:
Poperinge centre car park.  50.853377 2.723494.  Free.  Hop museum, execution site and Talbot House worth seeing.

Sixt abbey / Sixtusbos.  50.898120 2.709870 new Commercial aire €12 incl elec, but close to the abbey that makes the best beer in the world, probably.  No tours of abbey or brewery but you can sit in a cafe and taste the 3 beers and stagger home.

Ypres. 50.835839. 2.90536. New town aire €8 incl electric.  €1 for 90 litres, other servs free. 1.9km along mostly paths to centre.  Obviously a lot to see and take in here.

I use the same apps as you, but also CC.com, and I have the book and the app for Camperstop (app more up to date with new aires).

Have fun.  Having not been a beer drinker, rather taken with all the brun.

K


----------



## suneye (Jul 28, 2017)

We were on our way to North Wales but fell in love with Pembrokeshire and still here


----------



## 2cv (Jul 28, 2017)

Still in D & G, another stunning spot.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 28, 2017)

Loch leven on way pop norf


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 28, 2017)

We were going to play out all weekend, at a C&CC meet,on grass. It was pouring down and the forecast is drab.
We've chickened out and are on a hard standing, in a suburban car park.
At least we can go to the cinema and watch Dunkirk.
The 3 nights camping fees will just about pay for our seats.
Can you still get those double ' love ' seats on the back row?


----------



## Goggles (Jul 28, 2017)

On a THS at Cromer and it's chucking it down!


----------



## Luckheart (Jul 28, 2017)

Devizes - but by Monday I'll be by Lake Como


----------

